# Anyone recall



## hoytarcheryrock (Feb 24, 2015)

bbbaaa ddaaa ddaaa dommm ...bapppp ddaaa daaa daaa... ? jeprody ?


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Wasn't it on the "S" handle?


----------



## rn3 (Jan 4, 2008)

kballer1 said:


> Wasn't it on the "S" handle?


Yes it was the s handle.


----------



## hoytarcheryrock (Feb 24, 2015)

what was the name of the bow ?


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

he had a W-handle and a S - handle both had the waffle riser.


----------



## Cold Weather (Dec 17, 2008)

That's going way back. I think it was called s handle


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Jennings S handle 4 wheeler.


----------

